# xmodmap en alt+numpad kombinasies

## chub

Ek praat Afrikaans, en vind dit moeilik om my probleem te vertaal na Engels. Ek is bewus van die die Multi_key wat 'n persoon aan 'n Windows_Key kan koppel om die sogenaamde "Compose_key" te kry. As jy die kappie op die e wil he, druk jy compose+^+e om ê te verkry. Dit is goed vir iemand wat reeds Linux ken. Maar nie handig vir mense wat van 'n Windows agtergrond af kom nie. Ek wil nog steeds die Alt+Numpad (ascii kode) kombinasie van gebruik maak.

Op Windows druk mens Alt+136 om ê te kry. Hoe kan ek xmodmap gebruik om hier die tiepe kombinasie te kry. As dit beteken dat ek elke karakter moet definïeer sal ek dit doen, maar ek het net 'n begin punt nodig om kombinasie van meer as 2 knoppies te maak. Ek hoop iemand kan my verstaan hier.

----------

## Bzub

Probeer een andere keymap?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Speak_Your_Language kan je hiermee op weg helpen.

Voor xmodmap is de volgende site wel handig http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys.

Ik weet niet welk soort keyboard layout je gebruikt? Maar het lijkt me het simpelste om gewoon m.b.v. de eerste link je keymap aan te passen aan je keyboard.

----------

## chub

Dankie vir jou terug voer. Ek het 'n PC maak tiepe, die sleutel bord (keyboard) is VS (US layout) 104 knoppies (keys)

Ek het die inligting verkry deur x11-misc/xkeycaps, om uit te vind wat se tiepe sleutelbord ek het.

```

$ locale

LANG=af_ZA.utf-8

LC_CTYPE="af_ZA.utf-8"

LC_NUMERIC="af_ZA.utf-8"

LC_TIME="af_ZA.utf-8"

LC_COLLATE="af_ZA.utf-8"

LC_MONETARY="af_ZA.utf-8"

LC_MESSAGES="af_ZA.utf-8"

LC_PAPER="af_ZA.utf-8"

LC_NAME="af_ZA.utf-8"

LC_ADDRESS="af_ZA.utf-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="af_ZA.utf-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="af_ZA.utf-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="af_ZA.utf-8"

LC_ALL=af_ZA.utf-8
```

Ek vermoed die antwoord wat ek soek is .XCompose keys waar ek my eie saamstellings/kombinasies kan by voeg. Sal bly wees as iemand vir my 'n hand leiding gids (tutorial) vir my kan na wys hoe om my eie kombinasies te maak, sodat ek alt + 1 + 3 + 6 kan tik om ê te kan kry.

Hoe kan ek rdesktop kry om alt + 1 + 3 + 6 te laat werk, want ek nie dit binne 'n windows/rdesktop konteks die kombinasies laat werk nie.

my huidige xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        #Driver      "kbd"

        Driver    "keyboard"

        Option    "CoreKeyboard"

        Option    "XkbRules"  "xorg"

        Option    "XkbModel"  "pc104"

        Option    "XkbLayout" "en_US"

        #Option    "XkbVariant"    "basic"

        #Option    "XkbOptions"    "grp:menu_toggle"

        # Option    "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

Ek vermoed om die rdesktop reg te kry mag daar dalk iets fout wees met die xorg.conf seksie (Section "InputDevice")

----------

## Bzub

Alt-keys zijn meer voor windows dacht ik.

Je kan een compose key gebruiken voor accenten als volg.

Voeg in xorg.conf sectie InputDevice het volgende toe:

```
 Option      "XkbOptions"  "compose:ralt"
```

Dit zou normaal van de linker alt een compose key moeten maken, die je in staat stelt van accenten te maken. Combinaties zijn te vinden op http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key. 

Je kan deze ook zelf instellen m.b.v. een lokaal .XCompose bestand hier http://maple.rsvs.ulaval.ca/mediawiki/index.php/Multilingual/programmer_keyboard_layout vind je daar meer uitleg over.

----------

